# The English Defense League (EDL)



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Watched a bbc programme on them and watched their march today in Newcastle...

Thoughts?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

No Comment...I'm British.


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

not sure if i should comment, i may be called racist for not wanting sharia law in england :cursing:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

bunch of chavs, EDL are a joke

there is only 1 solution


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

There should only be one law in Scotland or England and Wales, and that is the Law of the land determined by the constitution of THAT country.


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

nobody said:


> bunch of chavs
> 
> there is only 1 solution


nobody mate, your avatar scares the sh1t outta me :cursing:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yep EDL is good


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

marsh said:


> not sure if i should comment, i may be called racist for not wanting sharia law in england :cursing:


Wait so everyone who doesn't support a violent paramilitary group wants Sharia law in Britain????

Marsh, meet Mr. Straw Man.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/video/2010/may/28/english-defence-league-uncovered?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Peaceful bunch of non racist chaps who want to sort out those "pesky pakis"

:whistling:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't support this EDL one bit or anyone else who tries to interfere with the rule of law for that matter. Given the status of democracy in the United Kingdom, the only person I now support is myself.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just a bunch of idiots.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Just a bunch of idiots.


x2

Look more like Football Hooligans than a Political movement.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

marsh said:


> not sure if i should comment, i may be called racist for not wanting sharia law in england :cursing:


If people want this law in England then they're in the wrong country......

.....Wales is over there *points*


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

This is just the start of an inevitable civil war. I don't support a lot of their views and don't support rioting in the streets, however this country and government need to stop being so lenient on foreigners of all faiths, otherwise it will jus get worse!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

this thread will end up locked as per.

i support their points in principle.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

the edl started after a group of muslims started chanting english soldiers are scum all holding banners ect at a ceromony to welcome home british troops in luton.enough is enough.the country is in debt and we are paying for thousands of illegall immagrents ? at least people are starting to learn about the edl


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ok the edl are racist. but when civil war starts, and it will, i know which side ill be fighting on


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

indeed, that will be when The War Against Terror (T.W.A.T) is in full swing


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Could any of the contributors to this thread who labelled the EDL chavs idiots, or football hooligans, please make a sensible reasoned statement as to why you find it so unresonable for anyone who wants to preserve a way of life and culture,should not be able to demonstrate their democratic right, to peacefully protest against what they (and many others)see as an erosion of that right, to satisfy the deluded beliefs of religious fanatics?


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> ok the edl are racist. but when civil war starts, and it will, i know which side ill be fighting on


civil war between who mr political analyst?! please elaborate and while your at it who's side should i fight on? by the way im a non muslim, brown skinned, proud to be brit...tricky for those like me:whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Could any of the contributors to this thread who labelled the EDL chavs idiots, or football hooligans, please make a sensible reasoned statement as to why you find it so unresonable for anyone who wants to preserve a way of life and culture,should not be able to demonstrate their democratic right, to peacefully protest against what they (and many others)see as an erosion of that right, to satisfy the deluded beliefs of religious fanatics?


they didnt look particularly peaceful in that video I posted earlier pal


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

pira said:


> civil war between who mr political analyst?! please elaborate and while your at it who's side should i fight on? by the way im a non muslim, brown skinned, proud to be brit...tricky for those like me:whistling:


the edl has many dark skinned members


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> they didnt look particularly peaceful in that video I posted earlier pal


this


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

younglad18 said:


> the edl started after a *group of muslims started chanting english soldiers are scum all holding banners ect at a ceromony to welcome home british troops in luton.enough is enough*.the country is in debt and we are paying for thousands of illegall immagrents ? at least people are starting to learn about the edl


If that is true then it's very easy to see why they started and how they would quickly gather support. I am sick to death of things like that happening in Britain as I am sure many others are. No doubt a minority and the vast majority of muslims in the UK would condemn them but idiots like that should be deported. No doubt nothing was done though.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

younglad18 said:


> the edl has many dark skinned members


Because it says it in a video do not be repeating sh*t like that again on this board.....seriously dude wtf?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/video/2010/may/28/english-defence-league-uncovered?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Peaceful bunch of non racist chaps who want to sort out those "pesky pakis"
> 
> :whistling:


Oh look, another bunch of fckin worthless little scroates who sit in a pub talking bollocks about kicking pakis out the country. 

Ironic really isnt it, I can almost gurantee you none of them scroates in that video work for a living, meaning they contribute no taxes or fkall else to the rest of society and now they think they've got the god dam given right to decide how the countries run and who should live in it  .


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

younglad18 said:


> the edl has many dark skinned members


'many'...i think you mean a few puppets. im all for protecting the way of life here and the english culture, its unique beyond words and I can only say im blessed to live here but if you think a bunch of casual racists are going to save this country's heritage and culture i can only say you need to go and educate yourself.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

i work for the council and work in many immigrants houses and i can assure you there is rasicm towards us.the muslims in luton was calling uk soldiers murderers ect and the police defended them.all funded by us tax payers.they want their own state in england for just muslims. the edl are fighting against this i havent been to a protest yet but wouldnt be intrested in going because every one that knows me would call me a young skinhead racist thug.parents included


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

younglad18 said:


> i havent been to a protest yet but wouldnt be intrested in going because every one that knows me would call me a young skinhead racist thug.parents included


so you want to be an undercover one then so to speak?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> ok the edl are racist. but when civil war starts, and it will, i know which side ill be fighting on


From that video clip that was posted they appeared to have non white members...

so how are they racist?


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

no i agree with what they are doing if i wanted to be an undercover racist i would say


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

younglad18 said:


> no i agree with what they are doing if i wanted to be an undercover racist i would say


so you are a racist then but just dont want friends/family to know. thats fair enough


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> indeed, that will be when The War On Terror (T.W.A.T) is in full swing


Surely that would be The War Against Terror?

:whistling:


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

you seem to be changing my words crapper.why is this ? ive said i support what the EDL are doing but wouldnt go because ide be tarred as a racist by idiots like you


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> Surely that would be The War Against Terror?
> 
> :whistling:


bugger, you are right :laugh:

fixed


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

younglad18 said:


> you seem to be changing my words crapper.why is this ? ive said i support what the EDL are doing but wouldnt go because ide be tarred as a racist by idiots like you


call me Ash, we are all friends here. Ive not changed your words at all


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well calling someone a paki or ****** is racist. so in that sense they are racist. BUT i think its all in commotion anyway. as has been said the EDL has many black members, some who i am friends with in south london. its a good movement, and if it isnt for people like this in the next couple decades england is just going to turn to **** (not that it isnt already)


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

essexboy said:


> for anyone who wants to preserve a way of life and culture,should not be able to demonstrate their democratic right, to peacefully protest against what they (and many others)see as an erosion of that right


 :clap: :yawn: :rolleye:

Peaceful protest my @rse. I suppose some of the comments about stamping on pakis heads was just friendly banter then?

Personally it looked like they have managed to combine every football firm and racists groups and decided to give the collective a name.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> :clap: :yawn: :rolleye:
> 
> Peaceful protest my @rse. I suppose some of the comments about stamping on pakis heads was just friendly banter then?
> 
> Personally it looked like they have managed to combine every football firm and racists groups and decided to give the collective a name.


i'll give them credit...they've seemed to get the chelsea, westham and millwall firms to hold hands in these 'peaceful protests'! :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

To me they at least appear like a bunch of thugs. This is coming from the bbc programme I watched as well as the march today through Newcastle. Although there was no reported violence today the majority of their marches have seen it as well as racism.

While witnessing the march a member of the EDL came over to me and a friend. He was wearing a ski mark, sun glasses and a hood. He then proceeded to shout and swear at us claiming we were supporters of the rival marchers. Presumably because of the clothing we had on (our everyday gear). It was very intimidating and after asking him to leave, that we were simply spectators he became more aggresive claiming we were ''bull****ting''. At this point we decided to leave.

Later in the croud the same member was being offensive to an elderly foreign woman waving his flag in her face shouting etc and the croud started having a deserved go at him. One even pointed out his flag which he claimed was Historically english was actually the flag of a French King (lol).

Some of the EDLs ideals may suit but the way in which they come across does them no favours... Perhaps it is a minority within them causing this but it these 'dickheads' that are remembered and make the headlines.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Could any of the contributors to this thread who labelled the EDL chavs idiots, or football hooligans, please make a sensible reasoned statement as to why you find it so unresonable for anyone who wants to preserve a way of life and culture,should not be able to demonstrate their democratic right, to peacefully protest against what they (and many others)see as an erosion of that right, to satisfy the deluded beliefs of religious fanatics?


Again, straw man

I have no truck against people who wish to retain their heritage - as long as it's not something misogynistic, homophobic or racist and wishing to fly the english flag isn't ANY of those three.

But some of the supporters here have made allusions that if you don't support the EDL, you advocate open borders, constant immigration and the ceding of Britain to Islamic fantaics. That is ridiculous. Although my father was an immigrant, I respect people's wish for immigration limits and suchlike THROUGH DEMOCRATIC PROCESS.

The EDL is not democratic. It is a paramilitary group akin to the sort in the more anarchic period of Weimar Germany (think the Freikorps - except they wish they were that powerful). Wherever it has demonstrated, through its actions or not - it leaves a trail of violence. In a country with centuries of democratic tradition dating back to the Magna Carta, this is not something most people want.

I've had the misfortune of seeing one of these demos and what happens is thus:

a) EDL put out weeks in advance that they're demonstrating.

B) They turn up. Also UAF (unite against fascism) and some self righteous socialist pricks turn up (aside: it's always funny watching a group called 'unite against fascism' deny others free speech, however bigoted that speech might be)

c) EDL and UAF trade insults and bricks at each other, separated by a large police corden.

d) Everyone goes to the pub.

The EDL are not saviours of Englishness, indeed in their violent thuggish actions they undo many of the tolerant characteristics that Britain is known for. **** em


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

nobody said:


> bunch of chavs, EDL are a joke
> 
> there is only 1 solution


Priceless lmfao!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

EDL ?

Best argument for a police state the far right have come up with yet   

Idiotic ****s to a man.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Most of them chavs/loosers doubt they work or contribute to England yet they march on like they are making a stand?

Bunch of to55ers the lot of them And the odd stupid non whites with them are dumb, once the islamification phobia has past who you reckon would be the new trend to get rid of:rolleyes:


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

younglad18 said:


> i work for the council and work in many immigrants houses and i can assure you there is rasicm towards us.the muslims in luton was calling uk soldiers murderers ect and the police defended them.all funded by us tax payers.they want their own state in england for just muslims. the edl are fighting against this i havent been to a protest yet but wouldnt be intrested in going because every one that knows me would call me a young skinhead racist thug.parents included


Well the UK soldiers are fighting an illegal war and killing thousands of innocent civilians? Sounds like murder to me!

The EDL are a joke, and if anyone wants to read a hilarious article on someone touring with the EDL round the country, you can see it here:

http://www.viceland.com/int/v17n4/htdocs/thirsty-and-miserable-408.php

It exposes them to be the group of unintelligent, racist, ignorant thugs as everyone suspected.


----------



## sn1 (May 20, 2010)

in principle the majority of their ideas are flawless, for example, a hault to the increased level of cultures taking over that of the unique, original british culture and lifestyle, a tighter immigration protocol, etc

however the way they are going about it and essentially attracting football type hooligans to march through public areas is pathetic

thers going to be some major issues 20-25 years down the line and i can see a group like the BNP for example gathering greater support by that time, the issue of shariah law being places above british civil law for me is terrible

if you choose to live within a country, no matter that religion, race, etc you are from, you should follow the law of that land, and if not, leave


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Why are people actually stupid enough to believe that shariah law will ever by enshrined in British law?

Its utterly ridiculous.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

maybe because there are law courts with sharia law in britain?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

cant believe that bull5hite sharia law is still the talk, its utter bollox, just a few head cases saying they want it and UK is panicking, just ignore the sh!t stirring [email protected]


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

DanB said:


> Well the UK soldiers are fighting an illegal war and killing thousands of innocent civilians? Sounds like murder to me!
> 
> The Muslims in Luton should protest against our Government which have sent our soldiers to the middle east, not the soldiers who are carrying out orders and their duty.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

So why would that lead people to believe that it will become british law?

also, whilst i have heard a slight glimmer of this in the news some time, prove that there are shariah law courts?

Furthermore, even if these courts do exist, they are optional. British law always comes first.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

geeby. type into google, sharia law in britain, you will see the number of courts which are operating in the UK, mostly for family law, but still. its been going on for over a year now


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

dholmes290181 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> But our soldiers are still killing innocent people.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

there should be one law and one law only


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> geeby. type into google, sharia law in britain, you will see the number of courts which are operating in the UK, mostly for family law, but still. its been going on for over a year now


so you just ignored my question?

I'll ask again.

Why would anyone believe that sharia law will overrule british law?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> maybe because there are law courts with sharia law in britain?


Now now mate, let's not go jumping off at the deep end with that particular exaggeration!

Under the arbitration act of 1996 any 2 groups of people can agree to an independant arbitrator settling their dispute in Civil cases, and as long as both parties agree to abide by the terms of the settlement, the settlement can be enforced by county courts.

It is under this act that Muslims can settle civil disputes under Sharia law in the UK.

Jews can (and have for decades) have their cases settled in Beth Din courts under the same legislation.

This is ENTIRELY different from having sharia law operate AS THE LAW in criminal cases in the UK, or imposing sharia law on anyone, so please, don't go putting that particular fib out there!


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

DanB said:


> But what is your point !
> 
> Every armed force since history has Killed innocent people including Muslim armies ask the Armenian and the Kurdish people.
> 
> Even that the protest is allowed and protected by the police proves that we are not a racist society , try protesting outside Mecca gates and see what happens


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well WeeG certainly put me in my place lol. but i think over the years there will be changes seen


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> well WeeG certainly put me in my place lol. but i think over the years there will be changes seen


I said the same thing, but in different wording, so thanks G! :thumbup1:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

DanB said:


> Well the UK soldiers are fighting an illegal war and killing thousands of innocent civilians? Sounds like murder to me!
> 
> The EDL are a joke, and if anyone wants to read a hilarious article on someone touring with the EDL round the country, you can see it here:
> 
> ...


This is the sort of soft, lefty comment that makes my blood boil.Whether or not the war is illegal (how would you define illegal)does not justify any attacks on the troops.They are tools of the goverment.Their job is to follow orders, no more.The decisions are made by the government,NOT the troops.How many thousands of civilians have been killed in Afhganistan? proof? no thought not, just pulling numbers out of the air.


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

There are a minority of people in the Muslim community who want Sharia law in this country. However most of us the "silent majority" know this will not happen ever.

There are others who are not so sure about this silent majority theory and express their views actively the "EDL "

The problem with the EDL is that the ideology maybe sound to most in the silent majority , its just the idiots that tag along.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Civi deaths in Afghan? Sure mate, no problem.

UNAMA estimate for 2008 was 2118 civilians killed. 2412 civilians died in 2009.

Thats the UN Assistance Mission in Afghan btw, they are fairly unbiased in general but if they lean at all it is toward the western alies.

Estimates for total civilian casualties since the inception of the conflict run between 10,200 and 13,000 depending who's numbers you believe. Wounded numbers are approximately double that and the number displaced from their homes by the conflict was around 120,000 in 2008 alone if you beleive the Afghans, somewhat less if yu go with numbers from Western agencies.

Either way, thousands of Afghan civilians are dying and a great many more are being wounded or displaced by the conflict, that is inarguable.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Civi deaths in Afghan? Sure mate, no problem.
> 
> UNAMA estimate for 2008 was 2118 civilians killed. 2412 civilians died in 2009.
> 
> ...


Ok. However during wartime civilian casualties are inevitable.Its not the troops who have to answer, its the politicians.


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Civi deaths in Afghan? Sure mate, no problem.
> 
> UNAMA estimate for 2008 was 2118 civilians killed. 2412 civilians died in 2009.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the figures very sad.

However does that mean that UK citizens should walk around guilty and shameful and not be able to organise into groups to express what they believe in or want to protect.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

aslong as we kill more of them than they do of us, im a happy camper


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dholmes290181 said:


> Thanks for the figures very sad.
> 
> However does that mean that UK citizens should walk around guilty and shameful and not be able to organise into groups to express what they believe in or want to protect.


According to many it does mean that.As usual anyone who who doesnt want their heritage diluted,is labelled a racist.Now this has turned into a thread labelling british troops murderers as well.The irony is that I bet this vey same liberal leftys who make these statements, are the same ones who support the labour goverment, whos policies instigated the conflicts in the first place.Just for the record, I was vehemently opposed to the invasions of Iraq and Afgahnistan.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Civi deaths in Afghan? Sure mate, no problem.
> 
> UNAMA estimate for 2008 was 2118 civilians killed. 2412 civilians died in 2009.
> 
> ...


The question is though wee, who killed them. Is it a result of allied actions or roadside bombs? How many would have been killed/executed by the Taliban in the same timescale for such henious offences as being raped?

statistics are a tool which can be bent to fit which ever camp you are on. You see statistics played out like 45% of people surveyed were against the war. The opposing camp will use the 55% did then!

The loss of any one life is too high a cost, why must people die for things to change? No one wants to see loss of life but it happens and if it means in the longer term a safer world then some things have to be done.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

by the looks of it they are being run by seikh's.

pawns in a deeper religious war?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Disagree.

People have a direct moral responsibility for their actions, soldiers included.

To this end the UK armed forces have procedures in place for conscientious objection to continued service with the armed forces, and this is the route that should be taken by servicemen and women who hold opposing views. the argument that they are at the beck of their political masters is a hollow one - they can leave if they wish to. Therefore anyone participating in any armed conflict can, and should, be expected to both be able to defend the morality of that conflict and to be held morally responsible for their actions in it.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Regarding who is responsible for what % of civi deaths it is about 60% to 40% attributed to "militant forces" Vs "allied forces."

BTW, I hate using both of those terms!

Bill - you have framed this conflict as if it is one of moral or religious superiority. It is not. None of our governments give a **** how other nations treat their people, hell, we torture people ourselves and think nothing of it - we are at war because it is in the longer term financial interests of certain parties that we retain control of these areas, nothing else. Even if you belive the party lne, we are at war not with Afghanistan, but with militant groups within that country who may harbour terrorists who wish to cause civilian casualties in our country.

Don't make it a "were helping these poor oppressed people" type thing cause we all know that is total bul****.

As often as not we (the UK) are or are propping up the oppressor in these countries.

We are there to protect our civilians (a little) and to protect finacial interests (a lot).

If you want to make the argument that it is ok to kill civilians in Afghanistan because it makes life easier / safer for you in your country then go for it, that's a fair point, but don't make out we're doing anyone a favour here!


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bill - you have framed this conflict as if it is one of moral or religious superiority. It is not. None of our governments give a **** how other nations treat their people, hell, we torture people ourselves and think nothing of it - we are at war because it is in the longer term financial interests of certain parties that we retain control of these areas, nothing else. Even if you belive the party lne, we are at war not with Afghanistan, but with militant groups within that country who may harbour terrorists who wish to cause civilian casualties in our country.

What are the long term financial interest in Afghanistan ?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

dholmes290181 said:


> What are the long term financial interest in Afghanistan ?


A trans afghan oil pipeline allows Caspian Sea sourced Gas to be exported to the West without crossing Russian territory, hence is heavily favoured by the US. All other possible routes put the western Gas markets at the behest of Russia.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Disagree.
> 
> People have a direct moral responsibility for their actions, soldiers included.
> 
> To this end the UK armed forces have procedures in place for conscientious objection to continued service with the armed forces, and this is the route that should be taken by servicemen and women who hold opposing views. the argument that they are at the beck of their political masters is a hollow one - they can leave if they wish to. Therefore anyone participating in any armed conflict can, and should, be expected to both be able to defend the morality of that conflict and to be held morally responsible for their actions in it.


 Ok then so you are saying everyone of our troops, can simply get the bus home, cos they dont want to fight? Merely scouring the internet, to find opposing views, to criticise our troops, is doing nothing other than increase my blood pressure.Wonder how you would have felt, in 1981 if whilst living on the Falklands, our troops had decided that your freedom wasnt worth fighting for, and they werent gonna bother risking thier lives for you? Bet your wouldnt have been quite so keen to enlighten the troops of their rights then eh mate?

Take off your idealistic rose coloured spectacles, and join the real world , not the simplistic googled one that you favour so much.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Wee G said:


> People have a direct moral responsibility for their actions, soldiers included.


Absolutely bang on the point!

This applies not only to soldiers either... but people of all occupations, creeds, races and faiths need to take moral responsibility for their actions whether that's pointing a gun at someone or inciting hatred on a forum.

If everyone realised this and acted appropriately... we'd be living in a very different world!


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

people need to realise that some people are just not nice people.


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

So why are there so few objectors in the UK army

( I believe 5 total to the war on terror)

BTW the pipe line already planned , Baku-Georgia -Turkey would be better for the Caspian sea Oil.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Ok then so you are saying everyone of our troops, can simply get the bus home, cos they dont want to fight? Merely scouring the internet, to find opposing views, to criticise our troops, is doing nothing other than increase my blood pressure.Wonder how you would have felt, in 1981 if whilst living on the Falklands, our troops had decided that your freedom wasnt worth fighting for, and they werent gonna bother risking thier lives for you? Bet your wouldnt have been quite so keen to enlighten the troops of their rights then eh mate?
> 
> Take off your idealistic rose coloured spectacles, and join the real world , not the simplistic googled one that you favour so much.


Laughable.

Where did I criticise our troops in anyway?

You said that troops were not to be held accountable for their actions as they had no choice, they are at the beck of "politicians".

I have pointed out that they DO have a choice, that that choice is protected by law, and hence troops can and should be held accountable on an individual basis for their actions.

Tell me wherein that amounts to criticism of their actions? All i have done is removed the basis for your argument that troops cannot be held accountable, I haven't actually criticised anyone at all.

Now, moving on to your silly little attempt at an argument where you put me in a hypothetical situation whereby I live in the Falklands circa '81 etc - the only question that that brings up is "Was the Falklands a just conflict or not?". I do after all believe in the concept of a just war.

If I regard the Falklands as a "just war" and can demonstrate why I think that then I can expect to be helped by troops who share that view.

If on the other hand I find the Falklands conflict to be unjust, then I would expect troops to be well within their rights to refuse to come to my aid, on account of it being unjust.

That's part of what morality is, accepting both the beneficial outcomes of your beliefs and actions, and the negative ones, and not altering your own beliefs simply because they lead to negative outcomes for youself. I accept that.

Lastly, you seem to be criticising me for having the ability to have a reasoned viewpoint and back it with facts. You asked for casualty figures, implying that the other poster was exaggerating the civilian casualty numbers in Afghan. I corrected you, and gave you the real figures.

You then said that criticism of military actions should be reserved for politicians, because troops had no choice but to obey. Again, I corrected you. You have then made a simplistic and spurious argument about my views potentially endangering me in a certain hypothetical situation - see above for your correction on that matter to.

And so to the attempt at belittling me with personal insults, so typically the last resort of those incapable of rational argument.

To call me an idealist with a rose tinted view of the world is bizarre and seems to have nothing to do with anything I have said. I am far from an idealist, in fact if I had to pigeon hole myself it would be as an absurdist. If you don't know what that entails, perhaps you could Google it?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

dholmes290181 said:


> So why are there so few objectors in the UK army
> 
> ( I believe 5 total to the war on terror)


Presumably because the majority of the armed forces believe they are fighting in a just war and are willing to defend there involvement in it. Either that or they are happy to pass responsibility to others and "follow orders" regardless.

One or other or a mix of both.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Laughable.
> 
> Where did I criticise our troops in anyway?
> 
> ...


Would rep you again if i could great post:beer:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Essex Boy I wrote you a response a few pages back but instead you've set up the illogical idea that people wish harm on the troops who are against the EDL.

Anyway, civilians have died in Iraq and Afghanistan, at the hands of our troops. Whether accidental or no (and I have nothing but respect for the troops) it is a fact that cannot be ignored.


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

DanB said:


> Well the UK soldiers are fighting an illegal war and killing thousands of innocent civilians? Sounds like murder to me!
> 
> Wee man would agree with this quote ?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

dholmes290181 said:


> So why are there so few objectors in the UK army
> 
> ( I believe 5 total to the war on terror)
> 
> BTW the pipe line already planned , Baku-Georgia -Turkey would be better for the Caspian sea Oil.


The reason why there are so few objectors in the BRITISH Army and the rest of the Armed Forces for that matter (reminding you that we do have a Royal Air Force and a Royal Navy) is that the majority of people serving joined up after these conflicts began (including TELIC and HERRICK). As for the older generation currently serving..why would a Falklands veteran object to current operations that are serving UK INTERESTS? The Falklands conflict was not carried out just because the UK disliked Argentina. It was the result of UK INTERESTS becoming threatened.

The UK is currently deployed on operations all over the world, safeguarding UK interests and that of her dependants. When you are trying to apportion blame and responsobility for those operations; do not look at the sailor, soldier or aircrewman, look at the Grand Strategic level in Whitehall for some words of wisdom. Look there and you will be waiting a while.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

dholmes290181 said:


> Im guessing you mean me.
> 
> No, don't agree. Wars are fought between countries, you can't be at war with a noun (terror). I don't remember the UK declaring war either.
> 
> ...


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

Has any Uk Servicemen been charged with murder ?

Therefore with your logic no murder has been committed ,


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dholmes290181 said:


> Has any Uk Servicemen been charged with murder ?
> 
> Therefore with your logic no murder has been committed ,


Not to my knowledge, although there have been instances where some servicemen have been charged with war crimes. A case in point is this and the prosecuting lawyer did state it would be more appropriate to try the servicemen with murder instead.

Wee G I've repped you for one of your posts in this thread and if I could I'd rep you more. It is vital that when addressing issues like the EDL, Sharia Law etc etc, to maintain a level head and be logical. When we think emotively that is when problems arise.

As for the statement someone made about wanting to keep British heritage the same and not have change, I say this. Any culture that doesn't evolve will stagnate and in the end become the very thing it sought to avoid. You only need to look at the Chinese Dynasty to see how horrific that can be.

IMO, we all need to live by a moral code and accept responsibility for our actions. It is very easy to critise the military and the actions of those who are involved in conflict from the comfort of our homes, but this is a choice we make and, without experience of conflict we cannot really judge.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Not to my knowledge, although there have been instances where some servicemen have been charged with war crimes. A case in point is this and the prosecuting lawyer did state it would be more appropriate to try the servicemen with murder instead.
> 
> Wee G I've repped you for one of your posts in this thread and if I could I'd rep you more. It is vital that when addressing issues like the EDL, Sharia Law etc etc, to maintain a level head and be logical. When we think emotively that is when problems arise.
> 
> ...


I know this is a serious topic and all, but when GymBunny gets her academic cap on, she is one sexy lady.... :tongue:


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

I policed these boys at the EDL/SDL march in Edinburgh, All complete tits who have no respect for anyone... including there own people.


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

As for the statement someone made about wanting to keep British heritage the same and not have change, I say this. Any culture that doesn't evolve will stagnate and in the end become the very thing it sought to avoid. You only need to look at the Chinese Dynasty to see how horrific that can be.

Agreed.

Have you ever been to Saudi Arabia ? its like the middle ages , women cant drive, religious police , public hangings , only allowed to practice Islam,

Its regrettable what the EDL do but its no comparison to some middle east countries Governments.

Yes I am speaking from experience having lived in Jeddah


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

dholmes290181 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Have you ever been to Saudi Arabia ? its like the middle ages , women cant drive, religious police , public hangings , only allowed to practice Islam,
> 
> ...


Well yes. But are you really putting Britain and Saudi Arabia on the same level human rights wise.

Just because we're not Saudi Arabia, doesn't mean we should tolerate the bigotry of the EDL. That's a bit like saying, well I've got gonorrhea, but as it's not AIDS I won't take any medication for it


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well yes.

But I was making the point that the Luton Muslims protesting against our troops and who rise to the incitement of the EDL , its a bit Ironic in my opinion

Anyway calling all the EDL bigots is a stereotype , naughty naughty lefty

As I said before I do sympathize with some of the ideology of the EDL just not some of the idiots that seem to make the headlines.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Essex Boy I wrote you a response a few pages back but instead you've set up the illogical idea that people wish harm on the troops who are against the EDL.
> 
> Anyway, civilians have died in Iraq and Afghanistan, at the hands of our troops. Whether accidental or no (and I have nothing but respect for the troops) it is a fact that cannot be ignored.


 Its a war. Innocent people die.Its called colateral damage, these days.What do you want to do about it?If you have a solution that the troops can adopt, then please enlighten us, im sure we would all like to know.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

dholmes290181 said:


> As for the statement someone made about wanting to keep British heritage the same and not have change, I say this. Any culture that doesn't evolve will stagnate and in the end become the very thing it sought to avoid. You only need to look at the Chinese Dynasty to see how horrific that can be.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...


This is the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia though, where the centre of Islamic rule and law is commuted through Mecca.

Take a good number of the other Middle Eastern States where other religions can be practised, all the big players like Oman, Bahrain and the UAE.

The most disrupting thing in the world today, kept deep inside by every western citizen, is an inherent fear of Islam and intrinsic Xenophobia of alien cultures.

The world is chaotic, bulging at the seams with diversity and conflicting creeds, fighting for individuality and supremacy over the other.

There is no artistic metaphor in the modern World. Nations are not like base colours on a palette that will easily mix together. In 2010 and for the past 65 years since the end of WW2, human beings have replaced their inner sanctum of peace with an inherent hate or dislike of anything that does not translate habitually. We are all afraid, every one of us.

Over the next few years, and these few will be the most important years in History, nations will have to come together and unite. Bonds will have to be formed, similarities explored and common boundaries widened. All this can be achieved through effective communication and formation of trust, coupled with increasing solidarity to fight for what this World really stands for...

In my life a number of people have asked me the meaning of life. The only answer that I have to give them, the only fact upon which I can truly depend is that life is for living. No matter the creed, colour, race, religion, orientation or affiliation, we are human. The most complex and intelligent species on Earth, a species that has perhaps evolved so much that nature and the habitat in which we live can no longer cope.

Lets start to talk people. If not the modern society in which we all live and breathe will decay into silence.


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

UAE has a court system based on the UK , this was because it was a part of the empire,

Therefore the UAE people benefited from our rule,look at their life now compared to other ME states.

You never know in 50 years Kabul could be the next Dubai LOL


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Its a war. Innocent people die.Its called colateral damage, these days.What do you want to do about it?If you have a solution that the troops can adopt, then please enlighten us, im sure we would all like to know.


1. Grammar nazi = collateral damage.

2. That's not my point. In the last decade we have invaded two sovereign nations, each in an *act of war*. John Reid boosted the numbers in Afghanistan saying not one shot would be fired in anger (ha!). If you accept that civilians must die, you must also accept that people will protest against this. Innocent civilians dying tends to make citizens uncomfortable.

3. As you asked for my opinion, here it is. We should withdraw all troops from Afghanistan immediately. We are there to shore up US petroleum and natural gas interests and US geopolitics. This is the Great Game mk. 2. Britain as usual will get nothing out of this except a bunch of young lads dying in vain.



dholmes290181 said:


> Well yes.
> 
> But I was making the point that the Luton Muslims protesting against our troops and who rise to the incitement of the EDL , its a bit Ironic in my opinion
> 
> ...


I doubt it's just muslims who rise to the EDL's bait. You have a bunch of people, predominantly white, male, ostensibly claiming that they want to stop islamification and suchlike, but actually from my experience lashing out at anyone who looks a bit 'funny' i.e. not one of them. My father, italian born but with a british passport, who runs a company that keeps many people in employment, was yelled at and harrassed (for the record, he gave as good as he got).

From watching these demonstrations and I have seen two, in Birmingham and Nottingham, both while visitng friends and family, I can happily label them as bigoted because the Britain the EDL want ISN'T one rid of political correctness (or whatever that euphemism means) it's a Britain rid of anyone who's not like then. Ethnic tribalism at its worse, stuff not too far from the inanity of the Balkans.

And I am not left wing. Aren't you stereotyping now, labelling anyone that disagrees with you as left wing. Some of us just have common sense


----------



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/video/2010/may/28/english-defence-league-uncovered

Make your own mind up


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

RT10 said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/video/2010/may/28/english-defence-league-uncovered
> 
> Make your own mind up


Should have read the thread. This link was posted in the 9th reply.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

nobody said:


> bunch of chavs, EDL are a joke
> 
> there is only 1 solution


yup just like the b.n.p

bunch of racist chavs who dont have a clue about politics


----------



## sn1 (May 20, 2010)

basically we all need to keep training, and caining gear so that if there is a civil war we can start a bodybuilders party, make legislation to legalise gear and free sups for every1, free gym membership, seperate section for fatties (no lycra, big bags provided at entrance), compulsory lycra and crop tops for fitties - banning of resistance bands and smith machines , etc

cos we'll all be so massive we can bully everyone into voting for us and solve the problem of race, and culture, as we'll all see how cool being big is and setlle our disagreements around that

END


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Now now mate, let's not go jumping off at the deep end with that particular exaggeration!
> 
> Under the arbitration act of 1996 any 2 groups of people can agree to an independant arbitrator settling their dispute in Civil cases, and as long as both parties agree to abide by the terms of the settlement, the settlement can be enforced by county courts.
> 
> ...


An excellent point G, and in support of DanB's point regarding primacy of UK legislation, this caveat is specified in the act, regarding there is freedom by participants to choose the method of arbitration, subject to the public interest.

I suspect such approaches are also used by the peoples court (tv programme similar to the US show Judge Judy). There should be no credence given to the legitimisation of sharia courts, unless one is willing to give equal credence to people such as Jeremy Kyle or Trisha.

J


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

seems to me that , many people have their own views which is a good thing, me personally, believe truely in what the EDL are about, many members are against non english etc, but the main reason of the foundation of the EDL was to fight against the Islamic extremists, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_Defence_League check that out if you are not fully aware of the EDL, or also http://www.englishdefenceleague.org/ . 85% of the EDL are non rascist.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Jonsey said:


> ...*85% of the EDL are non rascist.*


I have no idea how such an assertion can be justified.

J


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't believe everything you read in the papers guys - the vast majority of it is Bullsh*t and I work in the media industry. Lets just say certain newspapers/organisations get TOLD what to write. Hence why BNP get a much worse rap since they became a threat to Conservatives and Labour.

The "powers that be"...


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

At risk of getting incinerated.... I wouldn't mind a bit of Sharia Law or similar, people are always moaning on about the soft laws in this country.

Next time your car is keyed/stolen or your Mum's/Gran's house burgled think about how you would like the culprit punished, our way....?

I doubt it.... :cursing:


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

Nelson said:


> At risk of getting incinerated.... I wouldn't mind a bit of Sharia Law or similar, people are always moaning on about the soft laws in this country.
> 
> Next time your car is keyed/stolen or your Mum's/Gran's house burgled think about how you would like the culprit punished, our way....?
> 
> I doubt it.... :cursing:


but to be honest that way doesnt sort anything out, trust me i know, when it comes to taking things into your own hands its not always the best way. :rockon: :innocent:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

some of you lads who are not serving/have never served in HM Armed Forces would do well not to comment...

to the guy who said most people serving didn't serve in TELIC you couldn't be much further from the truth

and WEE G, although you make a lot of sense, you're point about people having the option to leave the forces because they don't agree with the morality of the actions is just a non truth in reality. It may say this on paper, but it would NEVER happen in practice


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nelson said:


> At risk of getting incinerated.... I wouldn't mind a bit of Sharia Law or similar, people are always moaning on about the soft laws in this country.
> 
> Next time your car is keyed/stolen or your Mum's/Gran's house burgled think about how you would like the culprit punished, our way....?
> 
> I doubt it.... :cursing:


Good point made

would rather see pedos, muredreres (within very good eveidence) seen punished more severly then going to prison while they live while the victims family suffer:cursing:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Whether you're black, white, asian, oriental or any other ethnic group I've missed if Islamic law (which is pretty unchanged in 2000 years) were to be given any weight in the UK it would be the beginning of the end of many things traditionally enjoyed in the UK.

Anyone who likes having a bet or a drink of alcohol, women who like wearing what they want, the right to free speech without fear of death for being stoned to death for heresy if you were to read a passage from the Christian bible, in a Christian country.

Now before anyone turns this back upon me and accuses me of racism, do you know what will/would happen to any of us if we went to the Middle East and started demanding Western law be applied to Westerners living there, never mind the natives?

We have all been brought up to be tolerant of others, to welcome them as all being Gods children, but when those we are welcoming are brainwashed into thinking there are multiple virgins waiting for them if the die in the name of Allah. We cannot continue to show these people the leniency they have had that has allowed them to undermine the standards upon what this country has been built.

How can it be right for people to wander the street with no more than a slit for them to see? I'd be arrested if I walked out the house head to toe in camo or black military clothing sporting a balaclava.

I feel sorry for many Asians who don't follow Islam and are caught in the middle but there are THOUSANDS who will pray and atend the mosque but they will have a drink, many of the younger males spend all their waking hours chasing WHITE girls until their arranged marriage comes along and then start a family with their chosen wife - while many keep a white woman as a bit on the side.

This was in a paper a while back, I saved it on my PC for times like this so people wouldn't think I'm making it up;

*Muhammed married a six year old bride. But Islam has evolved in 1500 years.*

*
In Hamas land, in 2009, the brides are almost seven.*

Mass Muslim Marriage

450 Grooms Wed GIRLS Under Ten In Gaza

by

Paul L. Williams, Ph.D.

A gala event has occurred in Gaza.

Hamas sponsored a mass wedding for four hundred and fifty couples. Most of the grooms were in their mid to late twenties; most of brides were under ten.

Muslim dignitaries including Mahmud Zahar, a leader of Hamas, were on hand to congratulate the couples who took part in the carefully staged celebration.

"We are saying to the world and to America that you cannot deny us joy and happiness," Zahar told the grooms, all of whom were dressed in identical black suits and hailed from the nearby Jabalia refugee camp.

Each groom received a gift of 500 dollars from Hamas.

The pre-pubescent girls, dressed in white gowns and adorned with garish make-up, received bridal bouquets.

"We are presenting this wedding as a gift to our people who stood firm in the face of the siege and the war," local Hamas strongman Ibrahim Salaf said in a speech.

The wedding photos tell the rest of the sordid tale.

The International Center for Research on Women now estimates that there are 51 million child brides now living on planet earth and almost all in Muslim countries.

Twenty-nine percent of these child brides are regularly beaten and molested by their husbands in Egypt; twenty six percent receive similar abuse in Jordan.

Every year, three million Muslim girls are subjected to genital mutilation, according to UNICEF. This practice has not been outlawed in many parts of Africa.

The Islamic practice of pedophilia dates back to the prophet Muhammad, who amassed eleven wives and many concubines after the death of his first wife Khadijah in 619 A.D.

After Muhammad's elderly wife, Khadijah, died in 619 A.D., he amassed eleven wives.

He arranged the visits to the tents of his women around their menstrual cycles. His capacity for sexual congress seemed to be boundless. Sahih Bukhari, one of the most revered Islamic texts, recounts: "The Prophet used to visit his wives in a round, during the day and night, and they

were eleven in number. I asked Anas, "Had the Prophet the strength for it?' Anas replied, 'We used to say that the Prophet had the [sexual] stamina of thirty [men].'"[1]

For in-between treats, the Prophet kept a stable of concubines, including Reihana, his Jewish captive. His wives and mistresses were compelled by Islamic law to satisfy his sexual needs at any time of the day or night, and the Prophet reserved the right to enjoy them "from the top of their heads to the bottom of their feet."[2]

This might not appear shocking to students of the Kinsley Report, except for the case of Aisha, Muhammad's favorite wife. Aisha was the daughter of Abu Bakr, the Prophet's closest friend and most faithful follower. As soon as Muhammad laid eyes on Aisha, he became to fantasize of having sex with her. There was a problem with this fantasy. Aisha, at that time, was a small child

of four or five, while Muhammad was a middle-aged man of fifty.[3]

Still and all, the Prophet wasted no time in making his fantasy a reality.

When Aisha turned six, Muhammad asked Abu Bakr for his daughter's hand in marriage.

Abu Bakr thought that such a union would be improper - not because Aisha was a mere

child but rather because he considered himself Muhammad's brother. The Prophet quickly brushed aside this objection by saying that the union was perfectly right in the eyes of Allah.

Abu Bakr consented. And Muhammad took the little girl as his new bride.

When they were married, Muhammad, in his mercy, permitted Aisha to take her toys, including

her dolls, to their new tent.[4] The marriage was consummated when Aisha was nine, and the Prophet fifty-three.[5] The three year waiting period was not caused by Muhammad's concern

of sexually molesting a child but rather by the fact that Aisha contracted some disease which caused her to lose her hair.[6]

Pedophilia was not only practiced by Muhammad but also sanctioned by the Quran. In its discussion of the waiting period required to determine if a wife is pregnant before divorce, the sacred text says, "If you are in doubt concerning those of your wives who have ceased menstruating, know that their waiting period shall be three months. The same shall apply to those who have not yet menstruated"(65:4). Those who think that modern Muslims have abandoned this teaching should study the pictures and videos that accompany this article and recall the words of Ayatollah Khomeini, the most famous Islamic cleric of the 20th Century:

A man can have sexual pleasure from a child as young as a baby. However, he should not penetrate; sodomizing the child is OK. If a man penetrates and damages the child, then he should be responsible for her subsistence all her life. This girl, however, does not count as one of his four permanent wives. The man will not be eligible to marry the girl's sister. . .

It is better for a girl to marry in such a time when she would begin menstruation at her husband's house rather than her father's house. Any father marrying his daughter so young will have a permanent place in heaven

Now tell me we're all on the same page.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes

People make the point about Yemen Saudi Arabia etc till they're blue in face

But

Would you WANT to go live there. Would you want to settle there with your girlfriend? Would you want your kids to grow up there? Why do people judge these countries on the same level as the UK? It's a red herring.

The point is we are NOT a repressive theocracy, so we can tolerate each other's views. Yes it is terrible about the links you have posted but the last time we went charging in trying to change how other people thought it didn't work very well for us did it?


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Bambi said:


> 1. Grammar nazi = collateral damage.
> 
> 2. That's not my point. In the last decade we have invaded two sovereign nations, each in an *act of war*. John Reid boosted the numbers in Afghanistan saying not one shot would be fired in anger (ha!). If you accept that civilians must die, you must also accept that people will protest against this. Innocent civilians dying tends to make citizens uncomfortable.
> 
> 3. As you asked for my opinion, here it is. We should withdraw all troops from Afghanistan immediately. We are there to shore up US petroleum and natural gas interests and US geopolitics. This is the Great Game mk. 2. Britain as usual will get nothing out of this except a bunch of young lads dying in vain.


If you want NATO to withdraw from Afghanistan what do you do about the Islamist operating bases that will spring up and be the main operating centre for jihadists, like it was pre 2001.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The problem is we CAN'T tolerate their views any further because they are infringing upon those of the people whose ethnic origins are of this country, let them come and live here after they accept the way of life that is commonplace here.

Australia and America make you "pledge your allegiance" before you can live there, we should be doing the same so when some fkr with a hook for a hand calls for Gihad against the people of this land we can execute or extradite him for treason.

Waxon, all that crap about terrorist training camps was perpetrated by our governments so people would support a morally corrupt war which is about rich men getting control of the oil and drugs that are naturally occurring in these lands.

Lets be honest, how many camps have they closed and how has it improved our lives in the west?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

DanB said:


> *Well the UK soldiers are fighting an illegal war and killing thousands of innocent civilians? Sounds like murder to me!*
> 
> The EDL are a joke, and if anyone wants to read a hilarious article on someone touring with the EDL round the country, you can see it here:
> 
> ...


Can you explain how the war in afghanistan is an 'illegal war' please? Can you also show me the evidence that uk soldiers are deliberately targetting innocent civilians?

As far as i was aware, our armed forces go to the upmost of their ability to try and avoid innocent civilians.

If our armed forces wanted to destroy the taliban and not care about innocent civilians, they would simply bomb the entire sh1thole into oblivion. Cluster bomb every single village that the taliban are hiding behind women and children. Blow up every hospital and primary school that taliban have made basis in (to use the women and children as human shields so that when they get killed they go straight to the bbc and other aristocratic european left wing media that reports it as if we have deliberately killed innocent people so that sheep like you buy into the crap and the war loses support).

Remember the russians stormed into chechnya with the tanks and just blew the sh1t out of all the chechnyans. Thousands of them were killed... loads of innocents. But they havent recieved any terrorism since lol. The world has forgotten about the russians totally desrtoying the chechnyans.

But we are fighting an 'illegal war', deliberately targetting civilians right?

Unless you can show me your evidence, you are a total SHEEP AND A TOTAL MORON!


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

THEY GOT THEIR ASS KICKED IN HARROW W. LONDON . THATS ALL I KNOW


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

zidiezid said:


> THEY GOT THEIR ASS KICKED IN HARROW W. LONDON . THATS ALL I KNOW


 who did??


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL @ the racists here especially the so-called 'sponsors' of this forum. Once again race. colour, religion has brought hate amongst mankind of this forsaken earth. When will you folks who are full of hate ever learn. All you ever bleed is hate and then if someone questions it you deny it or question back. SMH at you lot. Im a proud solicitor and love this country like hell because i was born here. However, how could i ever support the war when innocent people are dying on both sides? There was ever no business of our country to go to war and put our noses in anyone else's business. The war in iraq was illegal because it was on the basis of WOMD which never existed. WeeG and many others speak the truth because they see past those 'asians' who act like ****s and go looking for a fight just like MANY white people who do the same. Dont let your experiences of one race, religion make you think all are the same. You get ****s in every colour, race, religion. I personally wouldnt mind bunching all the ****s together and leaving them alone on a deserted island but thats another story. But lets put it this way. Such comments by sponsors ensures i will never purchase from them again. lol still SMH at you lot.


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm multi-racial...obvs. Everyone is racist or prejudice to some extent. Personally I don't like the culture some muslims have brought to England. BUT the EDL are a bunch of w*nkers! Violent protests have changed the meaning of the group and they just look stupid, ignorant and uneducated. Even the BNP can't get it right! If the same policies were carried out by intelligent people instead of yobs things would be totally different!


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is my oppinion dont care if offend cause i dont mean to.

EDL = Racists

BNP = Not Racist

This is England i aint racist but we aint having any other ****ing laws here except english laws. Your wellcome to stay (If you pay your taxis) but if you dont like the laws **** OFF !!!!! I have black asian and chinese mate we all traint together every nmow and then. But its getting ****ing stupid **** off if you dont like it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what does 'SMH at you lot' mean?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DS1 said:


> Here is my oppinion dont care if offend cause i dont mean to.
> 
> EDL = Racists
> 
> ...


what if they have their own car?


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> what if they have their own car?


lol sorry didnt know its a spelling lesson its when i type fast.

TAXES

That better lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> what does 'SMH at you lot' mean?


shake my head


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

England stays England

If thats me being racist dont care for your oppinion cause your stupid. FACT !!!!

I dont want my child or future grand children living in a country that stones people or where women are trated as dogs. England is open to honest hard working people no matter your colour but closed to the scum and extremists.

England is full of great history and its own culture we dont want any other ****ers culture or religion fine the way it is so as i said if ya dont like it **** off ill even pay for your ticket out of here.


----------



## Waxfin (Jan 6, 2010)

If only we could chuck out the 'scum and extremists' who were born here - like the members of the BNP and EDL......


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

EXTREME said:


> Whether you're black, white, asian, oriental or any other ethnic group I've missed if Islamic law (which is pretty unchanged in 2000 years) were to be given any weight in the UK it would be the beginning of the end of many things traditionally enjoyed in the UK.
> 
> Anyone who likes having a bet or a drink of alcohol, women who like wearing what they want, the right to free speech without fear of death for being stoned to death for heresy if you were to read a passage from the Christian bible, in a Christian country.
> 
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

While I think religion is the scourge of the earth , there are too many ' do-gooders' in the UK who foolishly defend these religious buffoons. If muslins want muslin law then go and live in a muslim country.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lmarston said:


> Some interesting points extreme and I appreciate you expressing your views without using any threatening language however as the owner of a major UK supplement company I feel this may impact your business.
> 
> I have spoken to a couple of muslim friends (who are totally against Sharia law) today who read your post and agree with some points you have made however they were offended by other parts of your post. In my opinion it's a bit daft however like gbros they have stated they will never purchase Extreme products again. I don't how this would impact you and I hope it doesn't as I use Extreme myself however if I was a business owner I would choose my words carefully as this forum is open for all to view.
> 
> ...


why? what extreme said was the truth for the most part, was a very good post


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Good to see a group standing up and being counted. Not agreeing with their methods but its better than sitting on your backside and watching it happen.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

EXTREME said:


> Waxon, all that crap about terrorist training camps was perpetrated by our governments so people would support a morally corrupt war which is about rich men getting control of the oil and drugs that are naturally occurring in these lands.
> 
> Lets be honest, how many camps have they closed and how has it improved our lives in the west?


The camps the 9-11 hijackers trained in. There were dozens of camps operating in Afghanistan under the protection of the Taliban. Afghanistan was the main operating base from which Jihadists trained in before they went on operations in Kenya, Somalia, Palestine. You know Richard Reid the British shoebomber recieved his training and bombs from Afghanistan?

And how do you define morally corrupt war? which wars are not morally corrupt? And the NATO forces in Afghanistan have the support of the UN, which makes it more legitimate than the intervention in Kosovo to prevent genocide, was that a morally corrupt war?

And that crap about rich men wanting control of the resources. You know from 1998-2001 the Taliban were sending delegations to US and Europe for to foster relationships with companies in developing Afghanistans natural resources. In fact at the time of the 9-11 attacks there was quite alot of Western business interest in Afghanistan. It would be much easier for the richmen to deal with the Taliban than to spend hundreds of billions of dollars in maintaining a force in Afghanistan and building its infastructure.

Its been 9 years since the 'illegal war' where is this oil then?


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

lmarston said:


> Some interesting points extreme and I appreciate you expressing your views without using any threatening language however as the owner of a major UK supplement company I feel this may impact your business.
> 
> I have spoken to a couple of muslim friends (who are totally against Sharia law) today who read your post and agree with some points you have made however they were offended by other parts of your post. In my opinion it's a bit daft however like gbros they have stated they will never purchase Extreme products again. I don't how this would impact you and I hope it doesn't as I use Extreme myself however if I was a business owner I would choose my words carefully as this forum is open for all to view.
> 
> ...


It was "extremely" uncalled for and wouldnt even use extreme products if they were given to me for free now. But im sure they dont care so i dont either.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

scobielad said:


> There should only be one law in Scotland or England and Wales, and that is the Law of the land determined by the constitution of THAT country.


I totally agree......

same as mp's from other countries, should have no right to vote on English laws, which scottish and welsh can do, but English mp's have no say on what goes on in their parliaments.....

let Scots, Welsh etc have their own parliament etc (not having to anwser to london etc), England would be so much better off without them imo....we'd save a fortune


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lmarston said:


> Some interesting points extreme and I appreciate you expressing your views without using any threatening language however as the owner of a major UK supplement company I feel this may impact your business.
> 
> I have spoken to a couple of muslim friends (who are totally against Sharia law) today who read your post and agree with some points you have made however they were offended by other parts of your post. In my opinion it's a bit daft however like gbros they have stated they will never purchase Extreme products again. I don't how this would impact you and I hope it doesn't as I use Extreme myself however if I was a business owner I would choose my words carefully as this forum is open for all to view.
> 
> ...


I'm sure he'll manage just fine lmao.....

And tbh I totally agree with his post, there is nothing offending in any part of it. Tell your mates from me, if they get offended so easy, they should lighten up a bit.....miserable cnuts.....

But to make up for it, I showed his post to a couple of Asian friends of mine who totally agrred and said they would indeed be buying nothing but Extreme products in the future, so your mates business will not be missed one bit.... :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lmarston said:


> Some interesting points extreme and I appreciate you expressing your views without using any threatening language however as the owner of a major UK supplement company I feel this may impact your business.
> 
> I have spoken to a couple of muslim friends (who are totally against Sharia law) today who read your post and agree with some points you have made however they were offended by other parts of your post. In my opinion it's a bit daft however like gbros they have stated they will never purchase Extreme products again. I don't how this would impact you and I hope it doesn't as I use Extreme myself however if I was a business owner I would choose my words carefully as this forum is open for all to view.
> 
> ...


Why is his post wrong.....my best mate who is a Pakistani muslim (jem met him sat night) has a white girlfriend who he lives with, but has a wife and kids from his arranged marriage he spends one night a week with. It is very common and to pretend otherwise is bollox. Although I notice he does not say all but many, which is true is it not. So how does he make comments that alienate the muslim community???


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Robsta said:


> I totally agree......
> 
> same as mp's from other countries, should have no right to vote on English laws, which scottish and welsh can do, but English mp's have no say on what goes on in their parliaments.....
> 
> let Scots, Welsh etc have their own parliament etc (not having to anwser to london etc), England would be so much better off without them imo....we'd save a fortune


Not really related to this topic Robsta mate but Westminster still controls a lot of what decisions can and can't be made in the Welsh Assembly (law making powers for example).


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Gbros, I actually do care and I totally sympathise with the Palastinians, Iraqi's, Iranians and Afghans.

I don't believe we should be in any of the aforementioned countries, I don't buy all the BS we've been fed about 9/11 having anything to do with Islamic extremists, it was a plot to bring down buildings that needed brought down but couldn't due to the amount of asbestos released into the air in New York and the fact the insurance on buildings had been vastly increased after just changing hands months before shows someone knew something was happening.

I personally believe it was an Israeli/American plot to raise support for invading the countries we've followed America into and to ensure the brain dead of the world continue to show sympathy for Israel, a country that should not exist. Following a religion doesn't entitle you to land/a country.

How can anyone in Europe not understand the plight of the palestinians? After all the Germans did no more or less than the Israelis are doing just now so how can it be ok for Israel to get away with it? Because many positions of power, huge media companies and banks are Jewish owned and they control what we get to see/hear/read in the West.

Iran have not bought in any of the equipment required to make nuclear weapons but have bought all the right stuff to build one or more power stations. How can it be ok for some people to have nuclear power but not others?

I'm not being racist against Muslims but I do not agree with Islamic ideaology hence the reason I don't want to live in an Islamic country. The UK allows everyone to have their say due to our constituency but can the same be said about Islamic nations whose constituency is still predetermined by religion?

If I want to go and live in an Islamic country I would need to stand by their laws and beliefs, I believe that if people from different cultures want to live in different nations then they need to accept the culture of their new homeland not try to change that nation into the one they left behind, after all why have they chosen to leave it if its so good?

Now you have accused me of being a racist, I'd say I'm more of a religionist. If we remove religion from the equation then we ALL have the same needs. Food, drink, companionship, procreation, shelter, clothing, love and security, but along comes religion to tell us how to do it and this is where the differences in people start to arise.

Now if that doesn't pacify you Gbros, I'm Scottish, I've grown up with Protestant and Catholic marches since I was a child which was basically an excuse for a load of drunken ar5eholes to fight and vandalise stuff because their version of Christianity is better than the other lot! What a complete waste of time, *I can't stand any of them *and they are ALL white and of British ethnicity.

I know Islam in its purest form as is written in the Q'ran teaches tolerance and understanding of other religions, but LIKE the Protestant/Catholic rubbish it is how it's interpreted by some who then go on to spread their interpretation and influence others.

So I now may have upset, Muslims, Jews and Christians so I may as well close my business and move to a small island of the West Coast of Scotland and start fishing if what some of you are saying is true. I am very interested in religion, politics and world affairs, I have strong views and can support anything I'm asked to back up bcos it's not mindless or due to colour. I like to discuss this stuff and express my views which I believe are valid.

If you choose not to buy Extreme products Gbros that's your call and I respect that but I hope you may now understand my views and points better now I have expanded on them and possibly explained things better, but I wont apologise for being honest.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> And how do you define morally corrupt war? which wars are not morally corrupt? And the NATO forces in Afghanistan have the support of the UN, which makes it more legitimate than the intervention in Kosovo to prevent genocide, was that a morally corrupt war?
> 
> And that crap about rich men wanting control of the resources. You know from 1998-2001 the Taliban were sending delegations to US and Europe for to foster relationships with companies in developing Afghanistans natural resources. In fact at the time of the 9-11 attacks there was quite alot of Western business interest in Afghanistan. It would be much easier for the richmen to deal with the Taliban than to spend hundreds of billions of dollars in maintaining a force in Afghanistan and building its infastructure.
> 
> Its been 9 years since the 'illegal war' where is this oil then?


oh dear.... every word you've said here proves the point dougie was making.

i see that all those offended by dougie's remarks about muslims haven't had the gonads to address the pedo aspect. did no-one's 'muslim friends' care to comment on mohammad deflowering a child.... no-one care to comment on the fact that hundreds of pedos were married in a muslim ceremony to children as young as 9 ? eh? no muslim defenders on that one?

you british guys need to get your heads out of your holes and

address this issue fast. because it is going to lead to a whole lot of problems in the near future.

i think it's a fcking joke when a guy gets flamed by his fellow countrymen for being proud to be british!

i'm glad i'm across the water.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

EXTREME said:


> it was a plot to bring down buildings that needed brought down but couldn't due to the amount of asbestos released into the air in New York and the fact the insurance on buildings had been vastly increased after just changing hands months before shows someone knew something was happening.


Are you serious? I thought I had read all of the conspiracy theories of 9/11 but I have not heard this one. It sounds pretty far fetched to me tbh.


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Extreme

You say what the vast majority of british are too afraid to say..

Huge respect for the post


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Lost I'm perfectly serious, there is a load of stuff on You Tube about this, why is it only on You Tube you're saying? Because the popular media will not publish this, why? Because its owned by people who rub shoulders with other mega rich moguls like the guy who owned the Twin Towers.

Have a look on some of these sites and search You Tube, you'll find stuff by decent journalists who can't get their work on this stuff published anywhere else.


If you all choose to now label me as a racist, conspiracy theorist nutcase then so be it but we're all just pawns in a game whether we're being manipulated by religion or politicians using fear and intimidation to make us follow their rules whilst thinking it's in our own interests.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I asked because I was genuinely interested. Most conspiracy theories are just rubbish of course but there are occasionally those that have some weight of evidence behind them. I'll check it out but I'm generally only convinced by scientific proof.

I am 100% atheist, I believe that humans should be able to act morally and responsibly without the fear of burning for eternity in an afterlife. That said I don't begrudge anyone their faith if they happen to have it and as long as it guides them to act in a decent way. Sadly that's not always the case.

I'm naturally cynical of politicians as well but they are probably a necessary evil.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Read the post and scratching me head.

EDL seem to have a view point that challenges extremist Islamic views, BNP have an "indiginous" ideal that was mucked up the first time these Islands were invaded.

I think that the mainstream parties have said nothing and created a space for extreme views from all sides. As a democratic country every one has the right to say and stand for what they believe in, we might not agree with all things but thats the payoff for living in a democracy.

I do think that moderate muslims are sound, I have lived in an worked with them and they are normal geezers. I also think you have a very radical subgroup of muslim's who want to create an Islamic state , and need to be monitored and challenged BY THE MODERATE MUSLIM COMMUNITY, this might happen from mosque to mosque but there is no way of checking on it.

EDL appear to raise and highlight the fact that they want to hold and stop expansion of Islamic extremist views, but not Islam itself.

Its early stages and that might develope into a more structured political force, as to their association to Soccer you just have to look at Italy to see that football is a big recruiting area for youth and parties with political view that is a wee bit right wing, i'm not saying that is right or wrong, but it takes every one to make the world.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Everyone is entitled to their views but don't have the right to force them on others. Try to educate people to see your point of view but changing the constituency and religious background of a country to force these views on others is wrong.

Just as us trying to force Western democracy on Afghanistan is wrong and wont work.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Really good post Blutos.

I think the published goals of the EDL and the behaviour of some of its members are at odds with one another, but I agree absolutely. I served with some Muslim lads and they were no different than anyone else, good decent people you could count on in a sh1t storm.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

"I feel sorry for many Asians who don't follow Islam and are caught in the middle"

That is basically saying there is some kind of them and us situation with Muslims on one side and everyone else on the other with poor old non Muslim Asians caught in the crossfire.

That is the kind of picture the EDL and others are trying to portray. I don`t buy it and I don`t think the wider popualtion as a whole does either. IMO most people can see that Muslims on the whole are no worse than any other group of people in the UK. You have good, bad, peaceful and violent trouble makers in every group.

"but there are THOUSANDS who will pray and atend the mosque but they will have a drink, many of the younger males spend all their waking hours chasing WHITE girls until their arranged marriage comes along and then start a family with their chosen wife - while many keep a white woman as a bit on the side."

You have christians too that do not exactly follow their religion to the letter.

And who cares if they are chasing young white girls, if they are attracted to white girls and white girls to them, that is their business.

I know loads of white ,black and Greeks and Turks that would go out with girls of other ethnicities/religions. but would only consider settling down and starting a family with someone of their own background.

That is not an exclusively Muslim thing by any means.

It seems there is an element at present that are very quick to point the finger at Muslims at every opportunity.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

EXTREME said:


> The problem is we CAN'T tolerate their views any further because they are infringing upon those of the people whose ethnic origins are of this country, let them come and live here after they accept the way of life that is commonplace here.
> 
> Australia and America make you "pledge your allegiance" before you can live there, we should be doing the same so *when some fkr with a hook for a hand calls for Gihad against the people of this land we can execute or extradite him for treason.*
> 
> ...


Country has gone week, because of old laws that were passed, protecting the human rights of scum mentioned above. When the laws were passed no one at the time though the country would be home to so many differnent religions and races.

They wont change the laws against people like hookman because it would make them look racist, plus not all but some of muslims would kick up a fuss just like the south park incident a month or so ago, and there is the problem the laws are out dated.

Going back just over 100 years, you acted like hook man you would be hung, anything said against or questioned against the crown would result in you gaining a few inches in height simple as, I mean what does the queen really do???The country is run by the government, gone are the days for King/queen for country.

While I agree with freedom of speech some just lets face it take the pi$$


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you have any proof that it isn't. I'm going by those that I know and know of.

Talking about your mates doesn't justify yours either, so I'm glaad you got the point. In other words I think you're talking bollox.

And when I mentioned Asians, I was indeed on about those who are muslims, well, when it suits them anyway.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

EXTREME said:


> If you all choose to now label me as a racist, conspiracy theorist nutcase then so be it but we're all just pawns in a game whether we're being manipulated by religion or politicians using fear and intimidation to make us follow their rules whilst thinking it's in our own interests.


Why is this site allowing someone to post anti semitic, racist, holocaust denying neo nazi garbage? This **** is stuff you would fine in Stormfront.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

where is the neo-nazi holocaust denying garbage????

point it out to me and I'll delete it


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Have you read my posts dumbass (Robsta change that to "you sheep" if dumbass is not allowed)?

I'm not anti anyone, I've stated I think we are all subject to religious manipulation if we allow it and are subject to government manipulation just by living in a "civilised" country.

I support the Palestinians fighting for their land, if America invaded Britain we'd all be in the same position as the Taliban or Viet Cong were.

I'm against rich men who are above the law, above governments and think they are above us using religion, fear and fake terror to frighten us into buying into "their" laws which only serve to give them greater control over us - the people!

Go and actually take a few hours out your life and watch some of the stuff on those sites, educate yourself and pull your head out from up your ass.

Just because you buy into the BS you read in the Daily Star or the Sun doesn't make it right.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Robsta said:


> where is the neo-nazi holocaust denying garbage????
> 
> point it out to me and I'll delete it


Just click on the first website.

"holohoax honcho accused of WWII homocides"

look at this nice little nugget

"eing the nice guy I am, I've decided to put together a little photo spread for all the HasbaRAT* ******* who like to stop here before hitting the triple X bestiality sites, or maybe venturing out into the real world for some ***** Crack Ho action"


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

EXTREME said:


> Have you read my posts dumbass (Robsta change that to "you sheep" if dumbass is not allowed)?
> 
> I'm not anti anyone, I've stated I think we are all subject to religious manipulation if we allow it and are subject to government manipulation just by living in a "civilised" country.
> 
> ...


Educate myself to do what? hate Jews and Black people?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Dumbass is fine dude...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Waxon, are you familiar with any of the old Testament or Kaballah?

Educate yourself on the true rulers of this planet. Who funded the Nazi's in WW2? Who funded the Kaiser and the British in the WW1? The same bankers.

Rich men get richer when poor men die, often in the name of religion.

You're p1ssing me of Waxon, you are another ignoramous who seems to think racism is reserved for whites. If a Jew or Muslim marry outwith their faith the best thing many can expect is to be shunned my their own family and creed, at worst killed for bringing shame on their family.

You're aware of these facts though I presume?


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

EXTREME said:


> Waxon, are you familiar with any of the old Testament or Kaballah?


Extremely familiar.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Just click on the first website.
> 
> "holohoax honcho accused of WWII homocides"
> 
> ...


So it's not posted on "this" site then is it!!!!!!

Extreme posted up sites to back his opinion on the conspiracy theory to do with 9-11. He doesn't mention anything else, in fact it's only you who has bought this up. As it is not on this site I have no control over what is posted on that site, and holocaust denying isn't a criminal offence over here anyway as far as I know. Not that I agree with that point of view at all. in fact I abhor it, but it is a free country, or so I'm told anyway...

so stop trying to find something to complain about just for the sake of it. If you don't like what certain sites have to post i suggest you don't look at the sites.....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, in the old testament it prophecises "the children of Israel will only have their homeland after 6M have lost their lives.

Oddly enough the same number as is stated in the Holocaust. Are the numbers not very coincidental in helping bring true a 3000 year old prophecy?

Look past the religious veneer and see what's beneath.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Robsta said:


> So it's not posted on "this" site then is it!!!!!!
> 
> Extreme posted up sites to back his opinion on the conspiracy theory to do with 9-11. He doesn't mention anything else, in fact it's only you who has bought this up. As it is not on this site I have no control over what is posted on that site, and holocaust denying isn't a criminal offence over here anyway as far as I know. Not that I agree with that point of view at all. in fact I abhor it, but it is a free country, or so I'm told anyway...
> 
> so stop trying to find something to complain about just for the sake of it. If you don't like what certain sites have to post i suggest you don't look at the sites.....


I dont go looking for it, I thought I was going to find stuff about 9-11 conspriacy theories but all I saw was the usual old rants about how Jews control the world, how the holocaust was a hoax and how what ****** do is rape white women.

Sorry for thinking posting links to racist websites was not prohibited.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I wouldn#t know, never looked. But I daresay that although you say it is a racist site, if it were indeed so, the gov't would have closed it. unless people such as yourself keep visiting it and giving it an income through traffic.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

EXTREME said:


> Yes, in the old testament it prophecises "the children of Israel will only have their homeland after 6M have lost their lives.
> 
> Oddly enough the same number as is stated in the Holocaust. Are the numbers not very coincidental in helping bring true a 3000 year old prophecy?
> 
> Look past the religious veneer and see what's beneath.


Whats your scriptural evidence for this prophecy?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> I dont go looking for it, I thought I was going to find stuff about 9-11 conspriacy theories but all I saw was the usual old rants about how Jews control the world, how the holocaust was a hoax and how what ****** do is rape white women.
> 
> Sorry for thinking posting links to racist websites was not prohibited.


which one of these do you have the problem with?? :innocent:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Whats your scriptural evidence for this prophecy?


lol...didn't you say you were very familiar with the old testament?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I personally count Jews as my fav people, along English of course. I used to work with several Rabbi's who survived Auschwitz for many years and grew very fond of them.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Robsta said:


> I wouldn#t know, never looked. But I daresay that although you say it is a racist site, if it were indeed so, the gov't would have closed it. unless people such as yourself keep visiting it and giving it an income through traffic.


I dont think the UK government has control over the internet.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

coflex said:


> lol...didn't you say you were very familiar with the old testament?


I dont know every single prophecy, but I assume it is from the armegeddon stuff in the book of daniel.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Er, um, the old testament clever clogs.

Anyway I'm out of debating anything with you Waxon, you bring nothing to the table to debate with other than random uneducated accusatory statements.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Where? You said there was a prophecy about 6 million Jews dying? where is it?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Elders of Zion anyone?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

their behaiviour is wrong but i agree with no sharia law, im not islamic im english, and this is england, if i went to an islamic country and suggested english laws i would probably be dead or hurt in some way


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

lmarston said:


> You also say this practise of a muslim having a white girl on the side is very common, do you have any proof of this?
> 
> Talking about your best mate just doesn't justify your statement.


Hmmm well I live in the same town, only have one muslim mate (who's married to a white woman anyway), but used to work with plenty. It was very common 10 years ago, no reason to believe it isn't now 

But of course muslims aren't all Asian - my best mate's dad (RIP) converted for his girlfriend. He was white, she's black


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

There are men and women the world over who cheat on their spouses. Why is it being held up on this thread as a 'muslim thing'. Surely the "white girls" that are supposedly involved in these relationships are just as bad, aren`t women who go with married men usually described as homewreckers ??


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

goonerton said:


> There are men and women the world over who cheat on their spouses. Why is it being held up on this thread as a 'muslim thing'. Surely the "white girls" that are supposedly involved in these relationships are just as bad, aren`t women who go with married men usually described as homewreckers ??


I know this, but he asked for specific examples of muslims doing it. No matter what your religion, people are essentially the same. Some cheat, some, lie, some steal, some do all of the above. Some claim to be 'good' and still do it, others don't. Some use religion as an excuse to be a cretin of the highest order, others don't. Human nature is often not a pleasant thing. No point discriminating, we're all utter bastards at heart, whether we control it is up to us


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

goonerton said:


> There are men and women the world over who cheat on their spouses. Why is it being held up on this thread as a 'muslim thing'. Surely the "white girls" that are supposedly involved in these relationships are just as bad, aren`t women who go with married men usually described as homewreckers ??


PMSL So its the WHITE girls fault that these men are not faithful? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHA:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Most people who are married and cheating fail to disclose (the fact that they are married) to the 'homewrecker' sooo.....

Its the PERSON WHO IS MARRIED who made the commitment you fekkin plum:rolleyes: The person who stood there making their vows that made the promise...(and this goes for men OR women who cheat)

LMAO, its all the white girls' fault...course it is hun, course it is:lol: Its our fault that it rains, that there is war, that there is tragedy....in fact its ALL our fault:thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lmarston said:


> I take it you don't particularly like all Muslims, moderate or extremist.
> 
> It seems to me you're just one of those people that fears Muslims may take over Britain or the world. IMO Highly unlikely. Stop living in fear my friend and learn to consider all before making comments based on what "your so called Muslim mate" says or does.
> 
> And you seem to have a habit of using vulgar language, not setting much of an example are you? considering you're a moderator.


I'll use whatever language I FCUKING well want to use....This is an over 18's board, so if I want to use adult language I will, if you do not like this I suggest you fcuk off to bbing.com or another rubbish site. And you are again, way wrong in your baseless accusation in me not liking muslims. I don't like anyone, so get your facts right. In fact, I suggest you read through my posts very carefully past and present, because the way you are going is only going to end in one way.....I'm sure you can figure that out.

And I've no fear of muslims taking over Britain, or the world as you put it, as I know people, just would not allow that to happen.

Stop trying to inflame this thread moron, or you will be banned....first and final warning.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> PMSL So its the WHITE girls fault that these men are not faithful? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHA:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Most people who are married and cheating fail to disclose (the fact that they are married) to the 'homewrecker' sooo.....
> 
> Its the PERSON WHO IS MARRIED who made the commitment you fekkin plum:rolleyes: The person who stood there making their vows that made the promise...(and this goes for men OR women who cheat)
> 
> LMAO, its all the white girls' fault...course it is hun, course it is:lol: Its our fault that it rains, that there is war, that there is tragedy....in fact its ALL our fault:thumbup1:


No its not exclusively the "white girls" fault or the Muslim man`s.

They are both wrong IMO. The point I`m making is that on this thread it is being held up as being in some way a Muslim phenomenon, when it goes on in all ethnicities and religions. And also IMO you have to be some kind of idiot if you are in a relationship with a married person for any length of time without being able to work out they are married or in a serious relationship.

BTW, before you get on your high horse(oh dear, too late:lol. I am married to a "white girl" myslef, my mother also happens to be white. And I in no way have anything against white people. But I also don`t stereotype or have anything against Muslims or any other group of people either.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Where have *I* stereotyped Muslims?

I haven't.

In fact i didn't even write the word 'muslim' in my post:confused1:

I did however pick you up on your 'white girl' comment...and called you a piece of fruit:beer:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Where did I imply that you were stereotyping against Muslims?? I was clearly talikng about what had previously being talked about on the thread...

But you completely got the wrong end of the stick.

You seemed to be saying quite forcefully that I was having a pop at "white girls" . Your assumption was completely incorrect and what I was saying was that IMO this kind of thing goes on with all religions/races and it generally takes two to tango.

So given that you were the one that was so far off the mark...Who exactly is the "piece of fruit"? :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeez. I don't check this thread for a day and look what happens. :lol:

Everyone is illustrating perfectly why religion is such a stupid thing. A set of laws and practices written down to help shepards and farmers 3000 years ago is hardly an appropriate code to live by. Everyone's emotions are running high and now we have people flaming over jokes and completely un-necessarily insulting each other. Let's all stay polite.

I loves you all.

goonerton, Mrs Wee is a piece of fruit...a peach to be precise with a bum that just begs to be bitten.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

The way I see religion is that it probably seemed like a good idea at the time, but got out of hand.

I imagine it was created as a way to control the masses when there was no form of civilised government or any way of policing a community or mass of people. It's intentions seem good, be good to be people etc, teaching some god moral lines to live by. Enforcing this without needing the man power meant convincing people to believe in an invisible being who would judge your actions on earth and decide if you would go to a place of complete bliss when you passed away, or suffer for the rest of eternity.

Creating an invisible being did seem like a perfect way to control these people but after time people forgot that it was created as a way to control the masses and started to believe in it, I think that is where it went wrong.

Oh and this is just based on what I think. I mean, if I could convince all of the wasters in the UK that if they carried on being assholes that they would suffer more pain than anyone could ever describe, then I probably would.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bye.....


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

DanB said:


> so you just ignored my question?
> 
> I'll ask again.
> 
> Why would anyone believe that sharia law will overrule british law?


If KFC's in certain parts of the country can convert to Halal meat exclusively - anything is possible....... :whistling:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Extreme,

I agree with you on a lot of points. However I'm pretty sure there's no jewish plan to run the world. I'm Jewish (not practising anymore) and I'm pretty sure I'd have at least been given a heads up  :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : .


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Extreme,
> 
> I agree with you on a lot of points. However I'm pretty sure there's no jewish plan to run the world. I'm Jewish (*not practising anymore*) and I'm pretty sure I'd have at least been given a heads up  :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : .


You've obviously been struck off the mailing list :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ah yes I've been missing "tyrants monthly" through the letterbox for some weeks now


----------



## Matlicksvaj (Jul 20, 2010)

fxleisure said:


> If KFC's in certain parts of the country can convert to Halal meat exclusively - anything is possible....... :whistling:


If you look a little deeper there are more than places than just KFC using only halal meat ...... every prison in the Uk for starters ....


----------

